# child benefit/tax credits ???????



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi does anyone know were we would stand for claiming child benefit when we emigrate to canada??. We are hoping to go out first on a temporary work visa and then if we settle apply to stay - work permiting. But we have 3 children and wondered if we can claim child benefit in canada or would we claim it in the u.k and transfer it over??. Also i know in Australia the goverment there helps families out similar to the u.k with help for childcare and child tax credits is this the same in canada?? or do we have to be settled for a certain period of time?? or earn a very low income??
many thanks
m field


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi does anyone know were we would stand for claiming child benefit when we emigrate to canada??. We are hoping to go out first on a temporary work visa and then if we settle apply to stay - work permiting. But we have 3 children and wondered if we can claim child benefit in canada or would we claim it in the u.k and transfer it over??. Also i know in Australia the goverment there helps families out similar to the u.k with help for childcare and child tax credits is this the same in canada?? or do we have to be settled for a certain period of time?? or earn a very low income??
> many thanks
> m field


You should refer to the following for information on this subject:-
Child and Family Benefits

Once you have left the UK for Canada you cannot claim child benefits there.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I may be wrong but I think once you have a Permanent residency card for Canada, you can claim the child tax benefit. It's not a huge amount. I believe you will need a social insurance number.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

hi, 
didnt know it was lawful to claim uk benifits of any kind when living outside the country ,may be wrong though , be interesting to see what replies you get


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> hi,
> didnt know it was lawful to claim uk benifits of any kind when living outside the country ,may be wrong though , be interesting to see what replies you get


I don't think anyone suggested it was lawful. The question was could the benefits be claimed in the UK and transferred to Canada.


----------

